
Ask HN: Do people go to Meetups anymore? - caspercrf
I&#x27;m down in San Diego and the few tech meetups that I used to go to have basically dried up and haven&#x27;t posted a meetup in over a year.  Is this happening in other areas as well?
======
ocdtrekkie
In a western Chicago suburb, I was going to four or five meetups a month back
when I was single and had a bit more time. I still go to one pretty
religiously. Most meetups I've gone to were popular enough to have venue
issues. (Two of them were hosted at a restaurant that regularly had challenges
seating us in adequate space.)

